# Problema con 18650 de un atornillador Wurth



## jjsuper39 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hola , se me han agotado las baterías de un atornillador wurth ' son de 10,8 en total , por lo que he usado 3 baterías de estas en serie
UltraFire MT30 3.7V 1000mAh Rechargeable Li-ion 18650 
El caso es que las pongo en su cargador y me aparece como si estuviera llena y no carga y si la pongo en el atornillador ni se mueve por que no tiene fuerza .
Al medir el voltaje me da algo más de 12 v .
¿Qué puede estar pasando¿..
Gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 21, 2015)

jjsuper39 dijo:


> Hola , se me han agotado las baterías de un atornillador wurth ' son de 10,8 en total , por lo que he usado 3 baterías de estas en serie
> UltraFire MT30 3.7V 1000mAh Rechargeable Li-ion 18650
> El caso es que las pongo en su cargador y me aparece como si estuviera llena y no carga y si la pongo en el atornillador ni se mueve por que no tiene fuerza .
> Al medir el voltaje me da algo más de 12 v .
> ...



¿ De que corriente eran las baterías originales ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 21, 2015)

Prueba a cargar las baterías con otro cargador , pero además me parece que son chicas en capacidad de corriente esas de 1.000 mA h

Saludos !


----------



## jjsuper39 (Oct 22, 2015)

Tecnología: Li-Ion
Capacidad: 1300mAh
Tensión: 10.8V
Color: negro
Esas son las especificaciones de la original
Y también  tengo otras originales de 2000 mAh y de 2400mAh y cargan perfectamente...
Alguna idea ? Gracias por las respuestas


----------



## Scooter (Oct 22, 2015)

Busca en internet el timo de las ultrafire. No lo se, pero a lo mejor has comprado el cartón del rollo del papel higiénico con una pegatina que pone ultrafire.


----------



## jjsuper39 (Oct 22, 2015)

Si eso ya lo sé , pero suponía que debía cargar algo aunque luego dure 2 min  andando ya que el voltaje lo da, 
Suponiendo que entre las 3 tengan 400mAh no debería cargar algo???


----------



## Scooter (Oct 22, 2015)

Tensión puede que tengan, pero si solo entrega una corriente de por ejemplo 1A el motor ni se entera. Los motores de los atornilladores consumen barbaridades de corriente, no se cuanto pero en vacío para moverse igual necesita 5A y en carga ni te cuento. No solo de voltios vive el circuito


----------



## sergiot (Oct 22, 2015)

Pero está diciendo que la batería original es de 1300mA, es decir 1.3A, no creo que el motor le demande 5A para funcionar.

Puede que hayas conectado mal las baterías, tendrías que hacer la medición de la tensión con el motor conectado y andando, o medir que corriente consume el motor al momento de arrancar.


----------



## jjsuper39 (Oct 22, 2015)

Las baterías supongo que están bien , además al medirlas dan tensión correcta, por otra parte , como puedo medir la corriente que necesita el motor ? Y la corriente que suministran las baterías? ?
Gracias a todos por la colaboracion


----------



## sergiot (Oct 22, 2015)

puedes hacer una prueba rápida para ver si las baterías rinden lo que dicen, si son de 1000mA es decir 1A, y entregan 12V podemos decir que con una resistencia de carga, simularía el motor, de 12ohms de unos 10W que son fáciles de conseguir, conectas el tester para medir corriente continua en la escala de 10A, la mayoría la trae, y la resistencia como carga y te fijas que el tester indique 1A.

Sería, un polo de la batería a un cable del tester, el otro cable del tester a una pata de la resistencia, la otra pata de la resistencia al polo de la batería que te quedo libre y ya esta, ojo que si la batería entrega la corriente que dice, es posible que la resistencia se caliente, pero antes de eso ya habras podido medir la corriente.


----------



## Chatovik (Oct 22, 2015)

Hola, que tal, con el voltimetro en paralelo , fijate cuando accionas el destornillador con estas baterias que comentas. verifica caida de tension.
Saludos


----------



## palurdo (Oct 22, 2015)

Primeramente, las ultrafire originales tienen el peor régimen de carga de todas las baterías 18650, ya ni digo las piratas, tengo ultrafire de 3000mAh que una linterna de 1W la descargan en 1h, y sin embargo 18650 sanyo de 2000mAh recuperadas de baterías dañadas de notebooks, que no llegan a terminar la carga completa antes de calentarse en el cargador y que sin embargo en la misma linterna me dan varias horas de luz (y es cuando te das cuenta de los 6€ tirados a la basura en las ultrafire).

Que sean de 1000mAh no significa que puedan dar 1000mAh en una hora. De hecho una batería normal de 2000mAh daría perfectamente 4A durante al menos 15-20 minutos, pero las ultrafire si dan 500mA durante 2h para llegar a los 1000mAh de capacidad ya es milagro. 

Si quieres medir lo que les pasa a las baterías, saca un par de cables del taladro donde conecta las baterías y mide con el tester el voltaje en vacío y accionando el atornillador. 


Para saber cuanta corriente necesita tu aparato busca en el manual la potencia en w, si lo encuentras divide por los 10.8V y ahí sacas la corriente en funcionamiento (la corriente en arranque puede ser mucho mayor)


----------



## jjsuper39 (Oct 22, 2015)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas , probaré lo comentado pero me sigue surgiendo la duda de porque el cargador original no las carga
... en fin a la basura. Otra cosa sabéis algún sitio donde comprar esas baterías pero que sean buenas...
Gracias por todo


----------



## Scooter (Oct 22, 2015)

No confundir las unidades.
Una cosa son los mA•h y otra no siempre directamente proporcional son los mA

Que una batería almacene mucha energía. Muchos mA•h, carga eléctrica, no implica forzosamente que entregue mucha corriente A.

Puede que una batería almacene mucha energía pero sólo la pueda entregar poco a poco.

Prueba a mover el atornillador con una fuente y verás la risa que da. El que yo tengo con una fuente de 2A ni se inmuta. Lo tengo puesto con una fuente de PC de el chorrón de A, con menos ni se inmuta.


----------



## jjsuper39 (Oct 23, 2015)

Voy a probarlo con la fuente de laboratorio y os digo lo que consume realmente


----------



## cristian_elect (Oct 27, 2015)

Compre estas baterías, son buenas dan buena corriente tiene la capacidad que indica.

http://es.aliexpress.com/item/18650...45.html?adminSeq=221885181&shopNumber=1453301


----------

